# New repertoire for accordion



## amalkerimof (6 mo ago)

Amal' Kerimov "Sonate №1" for button accordion in 3 movements.
Sonata written by me in 3 movements.
Thanks for Your watching


----------



## Fraildrummer (6 mo ago)

I like it!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

An interesting piece with some memorable ideas imo. You have an interesting harmonic approach. I found myself thinking how good it'd be transcribed for organ too. Good stuff, I'd imagine this is a great addition to the repertoire.


----------

